# license for horse transport



## yam (2 February 2008)

never done this before so hopefully it has worked.
can anyone help me find the questions for the short journey exam . i think it is multiple choice. would like to revise.


----------



## 1275gta (2 February 2008)

If you mean the WATO thingy its on the BDS website.


----------



## irishdraught (5 February 2008)

Hi - did mine last week (long journeys driver/handler), don't worry, a lot of it is common sense but the examiner based his questions on the NPTC website. www.nptc.org.uk 

have a look, sorry, can't give you direct link but everything is on there.


----------

